# Lets talk CALL OF DUTY (COD) thread.



## KushXOJ (Jan 13, 2013)

What's you're favority call of duty game ? Why ?

Tips hints to become a better player?

Do you camp ? If so you suck !!! Lol 

Do you play zombies ? Highest round you've gotten to ?

Come on, I know I'm not the only one who fucks with Cod on here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Sold all my COD games when my 360 gave up the ghost yet again, got over 100 rounds in the original nazi zombies, can't remember how high in the DLCs.


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2013)

Play COD2 have played another COD ? ... I can only play on the pc.. too old to learn them controllers!
I admit to being a camper till I got yelled at by my 12 y.o but it was when I first started to play and was only using sniper weapons.. 
now I get accused of hacking or cheating when the newbies play


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sold all my COD games when my 360 gave up the ghost yet again, got over 100 rounds in the original nazi zombies, can't remember how high in the DLCs.


My 360 broke too but I had a older one, I hear the new ones are more reliable. 
&Yeah I liked the older zombie maps too.It was easier to get to higher rounds and people didn't back out as often as they do now.



gioua said:


> Play COD2 have played another COD ? ... I can only play on the pc.. too old to learn them controllers!
> I admit to being a camper till I got yelled at by my 12 y.o but it was when I first started to play and was only using sniper weapons..
> now I get accused of hacking or cheating when the newbies play



Hahaha that's classic 12 y.o telling you not to camp lol ...


I went 42-1 one game and got accused of being a hacker . That's like the most common insult thrown around COD


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Only play the zombies on the new one, as you say too many kids just fuck the multiplayer up IMO. Hit 36 on tranzit wit my boy the other night 
the 3 modern warfare are the best for multi player i think. had a decent ratio going on mw3 at 1.90 , best game was 73-6. i know i know i should be getting paid for this shit lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> My 360 broke too but I had a older one, I hear the new ones are more reliable.


I've gone through 4 of them, I gave up after the second one and got one from my uncle and one from my cousin. 

Red ring of death, two of them had the video go out, and the DVD rom went out on the last one. Got fucked out of my 2 year warranty twice. 

I had gotten a couple of systems from a church flea market, they had broken DVD rom drives but I fixed them with the rom drives from my other broken systems. I just wound up giving one away to my niece and nephew for xmas and the other one to my friends kid. I didn't want to make a new account and get xbox live and all that just to have them break on me again.

Oh, I should also mention that my cousin broke 2 of the damn things too, fucker would play COD and Gears non stop while I was working at my two jobs. If you run the system for 14+ hours a day for 2 months it will die. He said he would replace them, he never has.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Jan 15, 2013)

First game of this series I fell in love with was COD: WaW with the original zombies. I had it on the PS3, and me and my son, who was 8 at the time, would go on there and destroy people. We'd rag on people for using the Juggernaut perk (pussies can't die like normal pussies, lol). That would have to be my favorite of the series. Because it was the first one me and my son played, and we spent a lot of time on that thing. I remember giving him the headset one day, he owned everyone, and then afterwards was like, "y'all got beat by an 8 year old, whatcha think about that?" Lol. 
Not a camper. Am a nasty quick sniper though (from my days playing the SOCOM series). The highest level I got on Zombies, solo, was 41 on Zombie Verruckt. Next best is 39 on Nacht der Untoten. No glitches. Just pure addiction. Lmao. And many hours of practice.
As far as tips or hints, for multi-player: Get a nice headset (you can hear people walking and popping pins on their 'nades), set your controllers sensitivity to medium high or better (get used to it too, because it's a bit touchy and fast), and just aim for the head. For zombies: keep running in circles (the maps are set up for it if ya notice. at least I did), always have plenty of ammo, use a solid weapon, and aim for the head. Also, save ammo when Insta-kill is going. I love to stab the shit out of zombies that way. Also, take advantage of the Pack-a-punch machine when you can.
That's my 3 cents. Lol. Can't wait to get an XBox 360. I'm gonna have to find the gamers on here and show y'all how an old-school gamer plays. Btw, I hardly ever use killstreak rewards. I get thrown off too easy for some reason. I did use them on MW3 (on the Wii), only because they help stack kills, but not often though. I usually just pick a nice gun, a set of sticky 'nades, and an RPG for blowing shit up. That any my claymores. God, I gotta go visit my son today. Steal his 360 and beast. Lol. 

P.s. Any Juggalos on the PS3 and/or XBox: Join the CLWN clan. I started it up back in the WaW days, and it spread across both platforms. There's about 100 members or so. We usually talk on Facebook. If you suck, we'll help you get better. My part-time gamer tag on 360 is: PapaFish82 (I think. I haven't played in a whole week and it's a new GT)


----------



## Soulmanifesting (Jan 15, 2013)

COD4 (modern warfare 1). Spent hours on 360 and PC. In my opinion it was all downhill from there. WaW was good but didn't have the same MP value as cod 4. Haven't played black ops 2. Decided I wasn't buying another cod game after the garbage that was MW3. PC player though. Be interesting to see what they can do with a new engine and next gen. 
Best game ever was 50 and 1. MW2 chopper gunner on wasteland. That map is almost impossible to avoid chopper gunner.


----------



## rarebreed619 (Jan 15, 2013)

I get down on black ops 2, play it daily.

gamertag calimurdr619


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

rarebreed619 said:


> I get down on black ops 2, play it daily.
> 
> gamertag calimurdr619


you should put your gamer tag in the xbox thread


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 19, 2013)

I loved hacking on the COD games


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> you should put your gamer tag in the xbox thread


No offence Sunni but people are going to post their tags in other threads just for the convinence of others. 

Chances are I'm not going to add someone who tells me "go look for me in the psn thread" . But I would add someone who's screen name is right here in front of me ...


Call me lazy idc lol 


Edit just got done trolling people in hardcore s&d ...funny shit


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I loved hacking on the COD games


I'm guessing the computer version is full of hackers ?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> No offence Sunni but people are going to post their tags in other threads just for the convinence of others.
> 
> Chances are I'm not going to add someone who tells me "go look for me in the psn thread" . But I would add someone who's screen name is right here in front of me ...
> 
> ...


it was just a friendly suggestion


----------

